# IK Multimedia Releases Bonus Samples & Presets for Syntronik T-03



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 1, 2018)

More new free content for Syntronik, as part of their "Bass Month" promotion. 
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/news/?item_id=13473

Two new bass "super instruments" for Syntronik T-03, "Living Saw Bass" and "Living Square Bass" are available in the Sound Downloads section.

From the IK Site:

_“Living Saw Bass” and “Living Square Bass” push our acclaimed DRIFT™ algorithm to its limits with ultra-animated living, breathing, real analog movement of the oscillator to bring the T-03 synth to life like never before. Some may even find the analog movement to be too much!

Registered users of the T-03 or full version of Syntronik can download the free bonus content through March 31, 2018 in the regular Sounds Downloads section for Syntronik found at Support/User Area/My Products/Syntronik/Sounds Downloads._


----------

